# Авиация > Однополчане >  Выпускники АВАТУ

## Dgoss

Ищу Владимира Казакова, вместе служили в в/ч 53126, это на Кольском полуострове в г. Североморске. А так же ищу ребят, выпускников 1990г. 14 роты, 145 к/о - Юшинина Сергея, Никольского Андрея, Гребенюк Виталия, Рождественского Владислава, Комоско Виктора, Коваль Василия. Может кто и знает их, дайте знать. :Redface:

----------


## анлрей никольский

> Ищу Владимира Казакова, вместе служили в в/ч 53126, это на Кольском полуострове в г. Североморске. А так же ищу ребят, выпускников 1990г. 14 роты, 145 к/о - Юшинина Сергея, Никольского Андрея, Гребенюк Виталия, Рождественского Владислава, Комоско Виктора, Коваль Василия. Может кто и знает их, дайте знать.


привет ты кто я андрей никольский пиши  или заходи на почту andrepyl00@mail.ru телефон в барнауле 89039487009

----------

